# Guppy looks like she is going to pop



## Toshogu (Apr 24, 2009)

eh... guppy has been getting bigger and bigger, I know she's pregnant, it's been two weeks now, how much longer do I wait? or do they just keep growing until she pops and the babies feed on the corpse? I swear her stomache is about the size of the tip of my index finger.


----------



## Toshogu (Apr 24, 2009)

nvm I just noticed the angel chase something and eat it. She's popping =P transefered her to a net breeder


----------

